# Reverse T3



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I've only had RT3 tested once, but I believe this is likely what my issue is. I believe this is why increasing Synthroid isn't resulting in me feeling well.

I also believe it's getting better (though I need to get it tested again). I mean...in general I have been feeling better and I've been able to handle stress and sugar better. But I've had a bit of anxiety lately and I believe the name brand "feels" stronger than the Levo.

I'm going to go to the Functional doctor again so I can get labs.

I know T3 is a good way to flush out RT3, but don't think I'll be able to get it. Any other thoughts. I think my stress (that really accelerated my hashis) and low calorie diet caused the initial RT3. All of that is done now, so I think I should be in better shape.

Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I believe the name brand "feels" stronger than the Levo.


Everybody feels different - hard to confirm your thoughts although history usually has ppl thinking Levo is stronger.

I've been having some hyper spikes the last 7 months and think it's my T4 hormone replacement I have been on since 2009 - maybe something in the T4 supply chain??



> I'm going to go to the Functional doctor again so I can get labs.
> 
> I know T3 is a good way to flush out RT3, but don't think I'll be able to get it.


Ask your functional medicine doc to put you on a time release T3 hormone. They should be able to comply if they run labs for you.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I think I'll need to go to another state for that. Functional medical doctors here are unable to specifically treat my issue. Not sure why, but all I've been to had to use that caveat. Think all they can do is order labs and give supplements. However, I live very close to two other states. I'm within 1.5 hrs of Pittsburgh Pa. I believe finding someone there is my best bet.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Good to know levo maybe stronger. I feel different on this one. Maybe it's just converted a bit better....or absorbed better. Like creeping death says I may need to give it some patience and time.

Not thrilled with the anxiety coming back. Today I felt a bit spacey after lunch. And now I've got a bit of anxiety after dinner. I also got pretty tired eventually today. But I did a lot today.

I've come a long way though. But I think I still have a ways to go.


----------

